
I Got Paid to Improve Rich Kids' Personalities on Their College Applications - Balgair
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/8xzpb3/how-rich-kids-pad-resumes-to-get-into-college
======
bko
> The fact of the matter is that these kids don't have passions, so they are
> trying to do what others did with the test scores and buy their way in.
> Trying to fake passion is hard. It's upsetting that people would pay good
> money rather than trying to cultivate it themselves.

I didn't have any "passions" when I was 17. I know few people that did.
Instead of mocking "rich kids", why don't we ask why a college should care
about our personality or passions. Some people just want to go to school, find
a career, start a family and live a normal happy life.

~~~
staticautomatic
A college should care about personality and passion because the college's
prerogative, if it's so inclined, is to cultivate culture. Consider a student
body where no one has any passions or personality. Seems pretty grim to me.

That said, I don't think it's reasonable for colleges to insist that _every_
entering student already be well-formed. After all, acculturation is one of
the things that happens (or is supposed to happen) _in_ college.

------
dfeojm-zlib
It's not what you know, what you achieve or what you can do; it's who you
know, who your parents are and how much money they have. Basically, the same
as the criminal justice system.

I don't think "personality" rates very high in the interview process; it's
really more about legacy, money and other pedigree qualities. They may swear
up-and-down about diversity and other feel-good, aspirational virtues, but
they're a business bent on exclusivity, first and foremost.

------
anm89
The person who wrote this, who is pretty clearly very fond of themself, seems
about as dull as the kids they are disparaging. Who brags about being in
varsity swimming and making highschool honors as an adult?

